# Asian Forest Scorpion Shedding or Dead?



## James Westcombe (Jan 2, 2019)

Our Asian Forest started acting weird before getting fat. He started moving less and spent more time out of his hide. He’s now not moving at all. Does any one have an idea as to what could be wrong with him?


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 2, 2019)

A picture would be great for an idea. Asian forest scorpions in my care tend to act like this before molting. They will be barely moving, then when the time is right, they will start to wiggle constantly to start molting and shedding off the old exoskeleton. But to be honest he sounds fine, but a picture would really help to see what is wrong.


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 3, 2019)

James Westcombe said:


> Our Asian Forest started acting weird before getting fat. He started moving less and spent more time out of his hide. He’s now not moving at all. Does any one have an idea as to what could be wrong with him?


It sounds like pre molt behavior, but some pictures could confirm this.


----------



## James Westcombe (Jan 3, 2019)

He hasn’t moved for days now but my girlfriend and I were sure he was getting ready to Molt. I’ve never had a scorpion Molt before so I’m very new to this.


----------



## James Westcombe (Jan 3, 2019)

This one might be a bit better. He’s been like this for about 3 days and made no progress,also the days leading up to it he was excessively drinking, is this normal?


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 3, 2019)

James Westcombe said:


> This one might be a bit better. He’s been like this for about 3 days and made no progress,also the days leading up to it he was excessively drinking, is this normal?


How moist is the substrate?? I can't tell if it's dry or moist. And sometimes scorps will drink to prepare for molting.


----------



## James Westcombe (Jan 3, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> How moist is the substrate?? I can't tell if it's dry or moist. And sometimes scorps will drink to prepare for molting.


He gets misted everyday and there is always water in the bowl. The substrate is alwasy moist.


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 3, 2019)

James Westcombe said:


> He gets misted everyday and there is always water in the bowl. The substrate is alwasy moist.


Well then it's a wait game. Has he not moved a leg or shown any movement these past 3 days?? or it he just 100% frozen still and not moving?? If he is moving in some sort, then it is best to wait and see.


----------



## James Westcombe (Jan 4, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> Well then it's a wait game. Has he not moved a leg or shown any movement these past 3 days?? or it he just 100% frozen still and not moving?? If he is moving in some sort, then it is best to wait and see.


We haven’t touched him at all, and we haven’t really noticed any movement at all. Before he got in this state he would always respond to water touching him and now when we mist he doesn’t respond at all. Pretty much frozen still

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Wsander1 (May 4, 2022)

My scorp I'm not sure if dead or not he slowly hung out at his water dish looked like drinking then moved away from water dish and this is how I found him. I tryed to feed her on numerous occasions she would not eat. So I'm not sure if dead or molt. No movement since yesterday I even nudge her to see if she responded nothing. No smell as of yet. I always kept her water dish full and always made sure she ate. She was fat a few months back now skinny. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Wsander1 (May 4, 2022)

My scorp I'm not sure if dead or not he slowly hung out at his water dish looked like drinking then moved away from water dish and this is how I found him. I tryed to feed her on numerous occasions she would not eat. So I'm not sure if dead or molt. No movement since yesterday I even nudge her to see if she responded nothing. No smell as of yet. I always kept her water dish full and always made sure she ate. She was fat a few months back now skinny. Not sure what's going on. 


Wsander1 said:


> My scorp I'm not sure if dead or not he slowly hung out at his water dish looked like drinking then moved away from water dish and this is how I found him. I tryed to feed her on numerous occasions she would not eat. So I'm not sure if dead or molt. No movement since yesterday I even nudge her to see if she responded nothing. No smell as of yet. I always kept her water dish full and always made sure she ate. She was fat a few months back now skinny. Not sure what's going on.


I always made sure she had crickets to eat I never really saw her chase them. When I first got her she did with a few I dropped in there. After that I never really saw her eat. I did recently see the least cricket some dead looked like cricket carcus eaten.  So I'm not sure the day before yesterday when she was in water dish she was lathargic. Then yesterday moved to the location she's now. Outside her wood cave. There was a little movement yesterday from her leg. Then I check her today no movement when I nudge her.


----------



## Desert scorps (May 4, 2022)

Wsander1 said:


> My scorp I'm not sure if dead or not he slowly hung out at his water dish looked like drinking then moved away from water dish and this is how I found him. I tryed to feed her on numerous occasions she would not eat. So I'm not sure if dead or molt. No movement since yesterday I even nudge her to see if she responded nothing. No smell as of yet. I always kept her water dish full and always made sure she ate. She was fat a few months back now skinny. Not sure what's going on.


It looks like it’s passed away already. There are a few things wrong with this photo that stand out to me as to why it could have passed. Wood chips are not a good substrate, and some types of wood chips can even be toxic to your scorpion. you need some type of soil like peat, reptisoil, etc.. even coco fiber would be better, and it has to be constantly moist. It looks super dry in there, and my guess is that’s why it passed away. That would also explain why it was sitting in the water dish, it was most likely trying to hold onto whatever moisture it could. always remember to do your research before getting an animal so you know how to properly care for them!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Joey Spijkers (May 5, 2022)

Wsander1 said:


> My scorp I'm not sure if dead or not he slowly hung out at his water dish looked like drinking then moved away from water dish and this is how I found him. I tryed to feed her on numerous occasions she would not eat. So I'm not sure if dead or molt. No movement since yesterday I even nudge her to see if she responded nothing. No smell as of yet. I always kept her water dish full and always made sure she ate. She was fat a few months back now skinny. Not sure what's going on.


She’s dead. Probably died of dehydration. Your enclosure looks bone dry. That’s why she was in the water dish.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper (May 6, 2022)

Yup, you killed your scorpion. I suggest if you decide to get another, you do some research first to make sure you're not putting it in a death trap.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CRX (May 8, 2022)

Wsander1 said:


> My scorp I'm not sure if dead or not he slowly hung out at his water dish looked like drinking then moved away from water dish and this is how I found him. I tryed to feed her on numerous occasions she would not eat. So I'm not sure if dead or molt. No movement since yesterday I even nudge her to see if she responded nothing. No smell as of yet. I always kept her water dish full and always made sure she ate. She was fat a few months back now skinny. Not sure what's going on.


Horrible horrible substrate choice man. And looks like dry ass enclosure. Scorpions are easy to keep; its actually really hard to do this stuff wrong, I ignore mine most of the time beyond watering him and I've never even changed his substrate, and he thrives. These animals are like pet rocks, if you mess up keeping them you need to reevaluate yourself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 8ball947 (Jan 6, 2023)

Here are 3 pictures. One of the scorpion, one of the humidity / temperature gauge, and the thermostat for the heating pad.


----------



## Dry Desert (Jan 6, 2023)

8ball947 said:


> Here are 3 pictures. One of the scorpion, one of the humidity / temperature gauge, and the thermostat for the heating pad.


Your reply is on the wrong posting.


----------



## 8ball947 (Jan 6, 2023)

Dry Desert said:


> Your reply is on the wrong posting.



I know I don't know how to delete it. I already tried several times.


----------

